# Long time lurker finally registered.



## 1manarmy (May 4, 2010)

I have been reading sailnet for quite a while now and decided I should join in.

About me: I've been interested in sailing for the past few years after reading a few books on it and looking at pictures online. I've decided it is something that I must try. I grew up on a farm in a small town in central Wisconsin and currently live in Oshkosh, WI. I found the Fox Valley Sailing School and Oshkosh Yacht club both offer classes/lessons. If anyone is familiar with these I'd love to hear your input on them. I have absolutely zero experience but am willing to learn.

Being 25 and single I've come up with a 5-7 year plan of saving for a boat to singlehand around the Bahamas and possibly South America. The plan is to do this for 1-2 years before returning home. I don't want to live all my life without taking at *least* one big adventure. After that I can return my boat to the Great Lakes and sail there until I'm ready to head out again.

I really enjoy this site and thanks for any replies/advice,
Justin


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey 1, welcome to SN dude.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

1 man army,

Welcome, and who are you fighting?

It's easy to type maybe 1-2 years. Then the addiction sets in, and if you're lucky you meet a lady who loves it too. Next thing you know you find yourself in a self help group trying to get back to land....naaaaahhhhhh...go ahead, and leave the plan open.... :laugher .....*i2f*


----------



## 1manarmy (May 4, 2010)

imagine2frolic said:


> 1 man army,
> 
> Welcome, and who are you fighting?


Lol, not fighting anyone. Just a nickname from friends for always being prepared on trips and from my paintball skills. Same username I use on various car and target shooting forums. Keeps things simple and my memory space open 

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! gotta name for your boat... being that your a paintball warrior...


"splat"


----------



## 1manarmy (May 4, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> Welcome! gotta name for your boat... being that your a paintball warrior...
> 
> "splat"


:laugher Good one! Thanks


----------

